# [sistema arhivos] Creé nueva tabla de particiones por error

## chaim

Hola!

El caso es que esta vez la he piziado bien, y sin darme cuenta..El caso es que instalé gparted para probarlo y le dí a crear nueva tabla de particiones sin querer y acepté, pensando que luego tendría que aplicar esos cambios para que tuvieran efectos, en vez de deshacer la operación salí del programa pensando que así no se harían....Pero el caso es que cuando reinicio....voilá! el grub ya no responde.

Tenía bastantes particiones separadas y ahora no tengo nada en la tabla de particiones, tampoco sé como estaba esa tabla exactamente asique no se como puedo recuperar el estado anterior de mi pc.

Gracias de antemano.Espero puedan ayudarme

----------

## AnimAlf

Puedes utilizar TestDisk, puedes mirarte: Recuperando tabla de particiones con Testdisk

Suerte

----------

## Txema

No conocía esa herramienta, me la apunto ^^

----------

## demostenes

Un error muy habitual, no copiar en papel la tabla de particiones por lo que pueda pasar.   :Wink: 

Bueno, pues algo hemos aprendido.

Por lo que pueda pasar yo también me apunto el TestDisk ese. Muchas gracias por el enlace.

----------

## chaim

Muchas gracias, me ha servido para poder recuperar la tabla de particiones de manera casi automática.

Aunque ahora no me entra en gentoo pues no puede montar la partición de root, y no puedo entrar a ver qué pasa

----------

## Txema

Usa un livecd para ver como han quedado las particiones y modificar /etc/fstab y /boot/grub/menu.lst

----------

## Stolz

Para futuras ocasiones, cuando tengas que tocar algo de las particiones, ejecuta 

```
sfdisk -d /dev/sda > backup.sda
```

 para crear antes una copia de las particiones. Si luego descubres que algo no ha salido como esperabas peudes recuperarla con 

```
sfdisk /dev/sda < backup.sda
```

----------

## chaim

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para futuras ocasiones, cuando tengas que tocar algo de las particiones, ejecuta 
> 
> ```
> sfdisk -d /dev/sda > backup.sda
> ```
> ...

 

muy interesante, muchas gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para futuras ocasiones, cuando tengas que tocar algo de las particiones, ejecuta 
> 
> ```
> sfdisk -d /dev/sda > backup.sda
> ```
> ...

 

OMG! esto que sería una cçopia bit a bit del sistema? es que no acabo de entender bien como haces eso...

```
       sfdisk  has  four  (main)  uses: list the size of a partition, list the

       partitions on a device, check the partitions on a device,  and  -  very

       dangerous - repartition a device.

       sfdisk  doesn't  understand  GUID  Partition  Table (GPT) and it is not

       designed for large partitions. In particular case use more advanced GNU

       parted(8).

```

De hecho no estoy seguro de lo que leo... creo que no me entero de la película

```
       -d     Dump the partitions of a device in a format useful as  input  to

              sfdisk. For example,

                  % sfdisk -d /dev/hda > hda.out

                  % sfdisk /dev/hda < hda.out

              will correct the bad last extended partition that the OS/2 fdisk

              creates.

```

¿Seguro que funciona? incluso desde un liveCD?

----------

## Stolz

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> OMG! esto que sería una cçopia bit a bit del sistema? es que no acabo de entender bien como haces eso...

 

No es una copia bit a bit. sfdisk solo copia la tabla de particiones del disco, no el contenido entero del disco. Para copiar el contenido bit a bit puedes usar dd pero no es algo muy recomendable porque también copiarías el espacio libre del disco. Para copias de discos enteros hay mejores opciones como por ejemplo rsync. Para usar sfdisk desde un liveCD no habría problema siempre y cuando el liveCD lo tenga instalado.

----------

